# radio display brightness



## mh328i (Apr 12, 2004)

I installed a CD53 from a 2004 car into my 2000 in order to get XM Direct and it isn't as bright as the other displays in the car. Does anyone know if it is possible to adjust the brightness of the radio display so that it will match the rest of the car?


----------

